# usb-flash



## ar4 (Oct 18, 2016)

please help, usb don't mount

dmesg:

```
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus3 target 0 lun 0
da0: <USB2.0 Flash Disk 2.b0> Removable Direct Access SCSI-2 device
da0: Serial Number S37KLZ8175708901
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 3900MB (7987200 512 byte sectors)
da0: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 79 df fe 00 00 01 00
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Retrying command
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 79 df fe 00 00 01 00
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Retrying command
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 79 df fe 00 00 01 00
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Retrying command
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 79 df fe 00 00 01 00
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Retrying command
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 79 df fe 00 00 01 00
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 79 df c1 00 00 04 00
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Retrying command
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 79 df c1 00 00 04 00
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Retrying command
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 79 df c1 00 00 04 00
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Retrying command
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 79 df c1 00 00 04 00
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Retrying command
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 79 df c1 00 00 04 00
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 79 df fe 00 00 01 00
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Retrying command
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 79 df fe 00 00 01 00
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Retrying command
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 79 df fe 00 00 01 00
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Retrying command
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 79 df fe 00 00 01 00
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Retrying command
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 79 df fe 00 00 01 00
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 79 df ff 00 00 01 00
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Retrying command
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 79 df ff 00 00 01 00
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Retrying command
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 79 df ff 00 00 01 00
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Retrying command
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 79 df ff 00 00 01 00
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Retrying command
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 79 df ff 00 00 01 00
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 79 df ff 00 00 01 00
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Retrying command
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 79 df ff 00 00 01 00
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Retrying command
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 79 df ff 00 00 01 00
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Retrying command
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 79 df ff 00 00 01 00
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Retrying command
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 79 df ff 00 00 01 00
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 79 df ff 00 00 01 00
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Retrying command
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 79 df ff 00 00 01 00
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Retrying command
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 79 df ff 00 00 01 00
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Retrying command
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 79 df ff 00 00 01 00
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Retrying command
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 79 df ff 00 00 01 00
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): got CAM status 0x44
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): fatal error, failed to attach to device
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus3 target 0 lun 0
da0: <USB2.0 Flash Disk 2.b0> s/n S37KLZ8175708901 detached
g_access(918): provider da0 has error
g_access(918): provider da0 has error
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Periph destroyed
```

wtf?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 18, 2016)

Stick is dodgy.


----------



## ar4 (Oct 18, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Stick is dodgy.


he has a lot of dexterity? xD


----------



## SirDice (Oct 18, 2016)

Well, you haven't posted a lot of info to go on.


----------



## ar4 (Oct 18, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Well, you haven't posted a lot of info to go on.


i dont think what info need? sorry for my english


----------



## SirDice (Oct 18, 2016)

What version of FreeBSD, what type of hardware, have you tried other USB sticks, etc.


----------



## ar4 (Oct 18, 2016)

Some time ago I used dd(1) to write ISO image to this flash, it finally successful, I install OS on my laptop and yet before I've done this and everything was fine

command:
dd if=...iso of=/dev/da0 bs=8MB


```
uname -a
FreeBSD ar4-freebsd 11.0-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p1 #0 r306420: Thu Sep 29 01:43:23 UTC 2016 root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
```


Other usb stick work well, this stick don't work anythere


----------



## SirDice (Oct 18, 2016)

Writes may be successful but that doesn't mean the data is there when you read it again. Apparently this stick is broken so I very much doubt you'll be able to read anything from it.


----------



## ar4 (Oct 19, 2016)

ok, thanks


----------

